# Wisconsin bans "Mean" chants at HS events



## lilbballboy (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm new here, but thought some posters on this forum would enjoy this.

http://www.si.com/extra-mustard/201...-basketball-air-ball-scoreboard-chants-banned

Here's an example of the chants that are being "regulated".

• “Fundamentals”
• “Sieve”
• “We can’t hear you”
• “Air ball”
• “You can’t do that”
• “There’s a net there”
• “Scoreboard”
• “Season’s over”

I remember we used to sing "Hey Hey Goodbye" in the closing minutes if our school was winning. I suppose that's against the rules now?

When a 3 sport varsity girl athlete responded (colorfully) in social media how stupid the ban was, the WIAA suspended her for 5 games.

http://usatodayhss.com/2016/wiscons...ed-for-tweet-about-state-athletic-association


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I went to High School in Wisconsin (Wauwatosa East), and we were absolutely brutal to our opponents. It was a fun time (for us).


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

The worst insult of them all: chanting @Basel

:vuvuzela:


----------

